# Ladies, I need your advice



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, just wanting to hear from some of the ladies out there who were involved in affairs and who ended up back with their partners.

What was the course of events...how did it happen? What is the affair fog? Was the grass greener on the otherside? Did any of you actually sell up, get divorced and then reconsile?

Would really appreciate your feedback and input.

Thanks so much

Kev


----------



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Surely, someone can help me out here??


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Kevin,

Sorry for your situation.

I did look at your thread earlier but I have no experience relating to your particular circumstances so didn't post. Hang around someone who can relate to your sitch will come along shortly.

I see you're looking for ladies who have had affairs and are back with their partners - I guess you've tried posting in the CWI section?


----------



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you. No I haven't ....what's the CWI section
Thanks


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Kevinb said:


> Thank you. No I haven't ....what's the CWI section
> Thanks


Coping with Infidelity. Or maybe General Relationships forum.
Just have a look and see if your question fits those other sections better. I think there's a section relating to separation. I don't know you're exact situation and whether these areas may be more relevant to your circumstances.


----------



## Kevinb (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think you'll get more responses in CWI than the Ladies Forum. I think the majority of women who post in this forum aren't wayward wives although there are few former wayward wives on TAM.


----------

